# Ferret Hunter



## Bill Hays

*File Name*: Ferret Hunter
*File Submitter*: Bill Hays
*File Submitted*: 20 Apr 2012
*File Updated*: _15 May 2012_
*File Category*: Slingshots

My preferred EDC pocket slingshot... when setup with quick attach tips it becomes very versatile and the utility is unsurpassed. When I make them for myself, I usually add a 1/4" more to the tip length.






Click here to download this file


----------



## strikewzen

hahah i've never seen anyone get frustrated at 3 consecutive hits on side of card hung from a string dancing in the wind, i guess if bill misses 1 nanometer it's like missing too much


----------



## pop shot

i have one, i love it!


----------



## Jakerock

Is Bill "on a call" while making the video?


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

Your Generosity and Contributions to this community are well recognised and i would like to thank you for this fantastic share.


----------



## ronan

I made this slingshot 3 days ago.
It's a very good slingshot. Very accurate.
This one is 100% hand made in my little flat here in Paris where I have no electrical tool at all.
The material is black HDPE 500.
Thank you bill for this design


----------



## Mitch Planner

How do I attach bands to this bill? Cheers


----------



## inconvenience

Thanks for the templates Bill. I have a plywood SmOTT Ranger glued and drying right now.

I look forward to whichever of your Poly OTT designs become available soon.

If you see this... Do you personally aim down the bands shooting OTT?


----------



## katana12

Wow i will totally make one of those i love it


----------



## katana12

strikewzen said:


> hahah i've never seen anyone get frustrated at 3 consecutive hits on side of card hung from a string dancing in the wind, i guess if bill misses 1 nanometer it's like missing too much


LOL i wish i could hit a card side on from 10 meters, oh well i guess its all about practice huh?


----------



## Ayden-Band-Shooter

Made one of these today out of Ply board. Fantastic little shooter. Thanks for the template share ????????


----------

